# Using a gym type treadmill for conditioning



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

Yes, I would like to kill two birds with one stone. 

Can my dog benefit to full capasity by using a treadmill made for humans? and how hard would it be to get him to use it? I guess I can put some pannels on the sides to keep him/her from jumping out.

Please gime me you opinion.

Thanks


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

my dogs like it but i have chains set up o conect to the harnes to keep them in the right spot and with a tread mill you have to stay with your dog!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

With the human threadmill which is what I have you have to hold the leash but I dont think its that bad, you get to encourage the dog while he is working and you get to be closer to him. you gotta use treats however so the dog associates the activity with something possitive and make sure the dog craps and pees before going on it, or you will have a splatter surprise all over the room lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

I think its easier for a dog to take to something that is self propelled rather than powered because if you don't introduce the dog to the equipment properly, it probably won't like it. JMO


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

SDDY

I was about to order tht book you have. How are you liking it. The price is a bit up there. I am pretty sure I will get that one beafore the Complete Game dog book.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

SEO said:


> SDDY
> 
> I was about to order tht book you have. How are you liking it. The price is a bit up there. I am pretty sure I will get that one beafore the Complete Game dog book.


yeah, you can't just throw a dog on any equipment and expect it to like it. With these dogs you have to make it seem like "their idea" lol.

For the Pit Bull Bible. I love it, I know the price is expensive, but the guts of the book are well worth it.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Thankfully the pitbull breed was made to please, if you introduce it the right way the dog will do anything to please you. My pluto was a beast he could run 20 mins on it completely focused at 5.0 speed. Sometimes I would do a slower pace with the weighted backpack on an incline and he just beasted it out, then he would get his cookie and run circles like a maniac in the yard after the threadmill =) the mechanical ones are awesome but they are too expensive for my budget =*(


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> my dogs like it but i have chains set up o conect to the harnes to keep them in the right spot and with a tread mill you have to stay with your dog!


blue thanks for posting this. i was going bonkers trying to get my girl to even walk on my treadmill. everytime i would start it she would just sit down until she fell off (its kinda funny).

i think that staffy might be on to something here. Self propelled may work better. especially if you get some sort of toy/treat that they cant live without. you would really get a chance to see how tenacious your dog is.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*treadmill*



SEO said:


> Yes, I would like to kill two birds with one stone.
> 
> Can my dog benefit to full capasity by using a treadmill made for humans? and how hard would it be to get him to use it? I guess I can put some pannels on the sides to keep him/her from jumping out.
> 
> ...


I have had no problem with my guys learning how. Once I got them used to it and they are comfortable on it, I hook their leashes up to the handle bars and they are good for as long as they want to go. No side boards or anything. It certainly saves our sanity during the winter rainy weather and the summer heat too.


----------

